# A4 removal procedure?



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Need to pull the A4 from my car and get it rebuilt. I ordered manuals for it but they wont bee here for a week. Can somone give me the simplified procedure for pulling it?

Also the reason the tranny let go was coolant in the transmission fluid and sunshell let go. Is this a common thing and what can i do to keep this from happening again?

Thanks
Al


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey AL, 04's have the 4L60-E, 05's @ 06's have the 4L65-E auto's in them. google removal of one of those and see what comes up. Mine is 04 4L60-E and still working great but one day I might check into droping a 4L80 into her. Anybody out there done this yet??????? Les


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have an 05 with 4l65e and i also want to drop in a 4l80e. sorry to say man but this automatic transmission sucks. mine has been rebuilt 4 times and its maintained religiously, and it has 70,000 miles on it.and its not just been one guy who has been rebuilding it each time . go to someone who knows these transmissions and spend the extra money. i hear these are tricky transmissions , you will be kicking yourself later when your stranded like i was if you dont pay good money to get it done right. and get yourself a good warranty. if you get a good warranty ,drive it hard the first 1000 miles and make sure nothings messed up, this is when it will happen if there is something wrong (thats what happened to me luckily i did punch it a little more then usual) good luck


----------



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! What I really need to know is how to unbolt the TC from the engine or will the tranny pull off after the bell housing bolts are gone?

I have the wiring, crossmember, exhaust and hard lines removed so far. Also since the cross contamination from the radiator started the whole thing can i bybass the rad and just use a seperate tranny cooler instead?

Al


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm idk , i havent done it yet on an auto tranny, but i would imagine you disconect your driveline parts and all hoses and wires and then unbolt everything while cradling your tranny and pulling towards the rear of the vehicle, sorry man


----------

